# Tent air conditioner



## elwood22165 (Jun 7, 2005)

http://www.kooleraire.com/index.htm    Has anyone ever used one of these. Looks simple enough. Thinking about getting one for the tent.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*nice*

lools like a nice item to have while camping in those hot summer nights


----------



## JoeBanker (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks like a great item if it actually works. If you decide to get one, let me know how it fares.


----------



## Duff (Jun 8, 2005)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 14, 2005)

let us know how you like it, looks like a cool idea


----------

